# chorizar/choricear



## krolaina

Hola a todos:

Estos dos verbos (robar, coloquialmente hablando) están recogidos por la RAE. Lo de "chorizar" me ha llamado mucho la atención... me pregunto cuál de los dos usáis. ¿Quizá es una diferencia regional?.

Gracias.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¡Hola, Karol!

En realidad por acá no se usan en ningún sentido, pero tenía que aprovechar la oportunidad de saludarte.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Yo creo que chorizar se utiliza mucho más... choricear no me suena.


----------



## lamartus

Yo uso más choricear, pero qué te voy a contar ¡ya sabes lo que se habla en nuestro barrio! 

Saludos.


----------



## sicoticosandro

Acá en chile se dice chorear, por que supongo que es el verbo que deriva de choro cierto?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Qué es choro en Chile? Acá en México lo usamos así:

Me tiró un choro tremendo porque llegué tarde.

Choro puede ser sustituido por verbo o rollo o sermón.


----------



## xeneize

*Choro* en Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, etc., es un _*ladrón*_.
En Buenos Aires, se dice *chorro*, y el verbo es *chorrear*.
De los dos que puso Kroli (un saludo), lo que digo yo es *choricear*.


----------



## iaf

En mi hábitat, el *chorro chorea *y el *chorizo *también. 
(Yo no, ¡eh!)


----------



## nekoteru

Hola

En Chile *choro*, no necesariamente es un ladrón como indica xeneize.
choro puede ser (dependiendo del contexto):
- un marisco.
- (una persona) simpático, buena onda: "_el loco es es divertido, es ¡choro!_"
- (una persona) agresivo, peleador: "_Ten cuidado el loco es choro_", "_se creé choro el tipo ese_"
- (una cosa) bonita, llamativa, moderna: "_el equipo [de música] es bastante choro_".
- (anatomía) vagina.

También se puede emplear el femenino: _chora_ con los mismos alcances, excepto el último.

Y en lo particular uso: robar y/o chorear.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Uso "chorizar", y me parece más natural porque "-ear" es típica terminación de verbo inventado malamente.


----------



## chics

¡Hola! Por aquí usamos _chorizar_. ¿Cómo haces es participio? ¿_Me han choriceado..._? Nunca se me hubiera ocurrido buscarlo en el diccionario... 

El que choriza es un _chorizo_, claro, y también existe (aunque hace mucho que no lo oigo, ahora que pienso) _chorrar_.

Saludos lluviosos.


----------



## clares3

Yo siempre oigo el término "chorizo/chorizar" cuyo participio es chorizado (me han chorizado tal cosa, no choriceado)
El término "choriceo" lo he oído cuando se refieren a, como suele decir la RAEL, a "acción y efecto de chorizar". Por ejemplo, "está muy extendido el choriceo entre los políticos de tal zona ..."
La palabra pudo empezar paara referirse a hurtos y robos pero ha acabado teniendo también un significado político: "El gobernador es un chorizo..."

Clares3


----------



## chics

Sí, claro, el de _chorizar_ es _chorizado_. La conjugación: _yo chorizo, tu chorizas..._ En realidad preguntaba a Kro si usaba todos las formas verbales con _choricear_, porque algunas se me hacen especialmente raras, o sólo _yo choriceo_, por ejemplo.
Pero gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Jellby

Yo creo que uso más "choricear" y "chorar".


----------



## lamartus

Si te sirve mi experiencia usando ese verbo, en ausencia de Krola y después de haber repasado la conjugación, te diría que sí uso todas sus formas (ciertamente el imperfecto de subjuntivo no hay mucha ocasión de usarlo pero si tuviera que hacerlo lo formaría tal cual lo conjuga el DRAE).

Saludos soleados tras la tormenta.


----------



## chics

Entonces, de momento, llevamos:_ choricear _en Madrid (¿sólo?), _chorizar_ en Cataluña y Andalucía (¿y...?). Nada en América. 
¿Es así?


----------



## lazarus1907

lamartus said:


> ...pero si tuviera que hacerlo lo formaría tal cual lo conjuga el DRAE).


Ambos verbos aparecen en el DRAE como vulgares y con exactamente la misma definición, y cada uno con su conjugación propia, claro.


chics said:


> Entonces, de momento, llevamos:_ choricear _en Madrid (¿sólo?), _chorizar_ en Cataluña y Andalucía (¿y...?). Nada en América.
> ¿Es así?


En Sevilla yo creo que se usa casi exclusivamente *choricear*, que es a lo que yo estoy más acostumbrado, e igualmente _*chorar*_. Es más, no recuerdo haber oído a nadie decir _chorizar_.


----------



## chics

Vaya, me basaba en Dr. Quizá, de Huelva. Abrá que hilar más fino...
Y olvidé Murcia, que es chorizar, según Clares.


----------



## krolaina

lamartus said:


> Yo uso más choricear, pero qué te voy a contar ¡ya sabes lo que se habla en nuestro barrio!


 
Ya llego, ya llego...

Efectivamente, yo también digo choricear. Oír, lo que se dice oír... no estoy muy segura, creo que los dos los he oído a menudo.



xeneize said:


> *Choro* en Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, etc., es un _*ladrón*_.
> En Buenos Aires, se dice *chorro*, y el verbo es *chorrear*.
> De los dos que puso Kroli (un saludo), lo que digo yo es *choricear*.


 
Veo que en Argentina también se diría choricear y que en Chile, como nos han contado se usaría más "chorizar". Cataluña "chorizar"... ¿de verdad chics que lo conjugas en plan yo chorizo, tú chorizas?. ¿El participio sería entonces "chorizado"?. Es curiosísimo. 
Qué diversidad. Gracias a todos por las respuestas (y por los saludos).


----------



## lazarus1907

krolaina said:


> ¿de verdad chics que lo conjugas en plan yo chorizo, tú chorizas?. ¿El participio sería entonces "chorizado"?. Es curiosísimo.


conjugación de chorizar
conjugación de choricear
conjugación de chorar


----------



## chics

krolaina said:


> "chorizar"... ¿de verdad chics que lo conjugas en plan yo chorizo, tú chorizas?. ¿El participio sería entonces "chorizado"?. Es curiosísimo. Qué diversidad.


 Sí, .
A mí es el _choriceado_ lo que me marea la lengua un poco. 

Oye, yo considero que _chorar/chorrar/chorear/chorrear_ es otro verbo ¡también muy _diverso_! ¿vosotros no?


----------



## krolaina

chics said:


> Sí, .
> A mí es el _choriceado_ lo que me marea la lengua un poco.
> 
> Oye, yo considero que _chorar/chorrar/chorear/chorrear_ es otro verbo ¡también muy _diverso_! ¿vosotros no?


 
El único que me suena "fuera del ámbito" sería chorrear. Chorrar me suena a "chorra" ("no seas chorra, no seas payaso"). Te marea la lengua...jaja.


----------



## chics

No digo que no signifiquen lo mismo, o algo parecido. Me refiero a que para mí son sinónimos, si quieres, pero verbos distintos.

*Chorrar* en mi tierra (aparte de lo de _ser chorra_, que también existe) significa hurtar, llevarse algo de una tienda, por ejemplo. Ni siquiera hay nombre (¿_chorrón_?) para el que lo hace, es un desliz...

Y *chorrear* es soltar agua porque se está tan empapado que ya no se absorbe más, como cuando te pilla la lluvia y luego entras en casa dejando rastro, cual caracol. También se usa mucho para sudar exageradamente.


----------



## broud

Hola:

En Aragón (¿o al menos Zaragoza?) usaríamos chorizar. De "choricear" quizá usaríamos algun derivado - choriceo que nombraba alguien - pero no lo conjugaríamos; es "chorizado" y no "choriceado" (solo imagino a alguien diciéndolo en guasa).

De las otras que nombrais quizá entendería "chorar" (me lo han chorado) pero no creo que alguien dijera eso por estas latitudes.

Un saludo


----------



## xeneize

Chorrear por supuesto es también relacionado con el agua, en Argentina 
Pero sería también el verbo para decir _robar_, de *chorro*.
Ahora, no sé si se use más éste o más *chorear*....ni idea.
Yo no lo uso nunca, de todas formas, ya que digo *afanar*, u otros. 
*Chorizar* no lo oí nunca, *choricear* sí se dice.
A ver si algunos argentinos aportan algo más.


----------



## Cristina.

Yo siempre he oído y usado choricear y chorar, aunque también he oído chorizar, aunque menos, sobre todo fuera de Madrid.



clares3 said:


> Yo siempre oigo el término "chorizo/chorizar" cuyo participio es chorizado (me han chorizado tal cosa, no choriceado)
> El término "choriceo" lo he oído cuando se refieren a, como suele decir la RAEL, a "acción y efecto de chorizar". Por ejemplo, "está muy extendido el choriceo entre los políticos de tal zona ..."
> La palabra pudo empezar paara referirse refiriéndose a hurtos y robos pero ha acabado teniendo también un significado político: "El gobernador es un chorizo..."
> 
> Clares3


Espero que no te moleste, pero la Rael no me suena, más bien me suena a secta raeliana (la "l" añadida demuestra que no ha sido un lapsus)


----------



## sarm

Personalmente uso las dos formas según como me dé el viento... pero claro tambien uso "mangar", "cholar", "guindar", "robar", "levantar", "afanar"...


----------



## DickHavana

Por el norte la gente tiende a decir *chorizar* y los que usan jerga *chorar*. Se emplea *choriceo*, pero no recuerdo haber oído nunca *choricear*.

De todas formas, igual deberíamos pedir a algún gitano que nos lo conjugue.   Creo que la palabra viene de allí.

Saludos


----------



## heidita

sarm said:


> Personalmente uso las dos formas según como me dé el viento... pero claro tambien uso "mangar", "cholar", "guindar", "robar", "levantar", "afanar"...


 
Añado a esta lista tan instructiva :

*mangonear/mangoneo*

_Afanar_ no lo hubiera usado así.

(¿Cómo lo usas?)


----------



## sarm

heidita said:


> Añado a esta lista tan instructiva :
> 
> *mangonear/mangoneo*
> 
> _Afanar_ no lo hubiera usado así.
> 
> (¿Cómo lo usas?)



Si por ejemplo alguien te roba el reloj en una confusión (me vas a perdonar el lenguaje): "¡Joder! ¡Ese hijo de puta me ha afanao el peluco! Yo lo mato..."

"Peluco" es reloj de pulsera en un argot un tanto barriobajero.


----------



## xeneize

*Afanar* es la *reina de las palabras*, con el sentido de *robar*, en la Argentina


----------



## heidita

Anda, y robar es la primera acepción en el DRAE. Curioso.


----------



## Antpax

heidita said:


> Añado a esta lista tan instructiva :
> 
> *mangonear/mangoneo*
> 
> _Afanar_ no lo hubiera usado así.
> 
> (¿Cómo lo usas?)


 
Hola Heidi:

No me suena mangonear con el sentido de mangar, si no con el que da la RAE en su primera acepción, aunque la cuarta en cierta medida también es robar.

Otra cosica respecto al tema de "chorrear". Para mí cuando te chorrean es cuando te cae una buena bronca (un chorreo).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jellby

heidita said:


> Anda, y robar es la primera acepción en el DRAE. Curioso.



Pues sí, "afanar" como "robar" yo lo entiendo perfectamente. Quizá lo confundas con "afanarse" (esforzarse).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México dices: Me volaron la cartera en el metro.

Como acá no hay metro, pues no nos roban las carteras ahí. Ah, cartera acá es billetera. Creo que en otros lados es bolsa (o bolso).


----------



## Penyafort

Que no se use en Hispanoamérica es natural porque es en España donde el registro coloquial ha bebido a menudo de términos derivados del caló.

Chorizar procede de chorizo, que es una derivación influida por el embutido de la palabra _chori_, es decir, un ladrón. De aquí viene también el _chorar _(o _chorrar_) para robar, y del derivado chorizo, _chorizar/choricear_. Su origen caló por tanto se hace muy evidente. Además, la palabra en caló tiene su solera, porque ya en sánscrito _chur _era "robar" y _chorá/chorí _"ladrón/ladrona", y siguen sus derivados hoy en día en las lenguas del norte de la India, donde *चोर *(pronunciado chor) es "ladrón" en indostánico, bengalí, marati, nepalí, etc.


----------



## swift

En *Costa Rica* se emplea la forma *choricear *y los sustantivos *chorizo* y *choricero*. Estas tres voces son definidas por el profesor Miguel Ángel Quesada Pacheco de esta manera:


> *choricear* tr. Hacer negocios poco decorosos u oscuros. *2.* Revender objetos muchas veces conseguidos por medios ilícitos. *3. *intr. Enriquecerse ilícitamente.
> 
> *choricero, -ra* m./f. Quien se dedica a choricear. 2. Revendedor.
> 
> *chorizo* m. Acto de choricear.
> 
> Quesada Pacheco, M. Á. (2018). _Nuevo diccionario de costarriqueñismos._ Cartago: Editorial Tecnológica de Costa Rica.


Ejemplos de uso:


> En relación con el gran número de accidentes y muertes en carretera, solo se toma en cuenta la estadística de estas semanas respecto al año pasado, pero no se menciona mayor población, mayor cantidad de carros, más choferes. Esta ecuación genera más accidentes y muertes, tanto más ahora que es tan fácil “choricear” una licencia, no importa si uno sabe manejar o no. | Cartas a la Columna





> En materia de corrupción, por cada “choricero” hay decenas de personas que vieron y se callaron. | En Vela





> “Así como se encuentra este proyecto se presta para chorizos y es mejor votarlo negativamente que aprobarlo.” | Obligarían a comprar libros


Don Miguel Ropero Núñez se enfoca en los aspectos diafásicos:


> *Chorar (choro, chorizo). Robar.*
> 
> Del caló _chori_, ladrón.* Vulg. *Hurtar, robar.
> 
> Según el DRAE, los verbos _chorar_, _choricear_, _chorizar_ ‘robar’ y los sustantivos _choricero_, _chorizo_ ‘ratero’, ‘ladronzuelo’ se derivan del caló _chori_, _choró_ ‘ladrón’. Estos gitanismos se consideran vulgarismos. Sin negar su origen *vulgar* y popular, creo que en la actualidad se usan en el lenguaje *coloquial*.
> 
> Ropero Núñez, M. (2007). Tratamiento lexicográfico y sociolingüístico de los gitanismos del español en el DRAE (desde la primera edición de 1780 hasta la vigésima segunda de 2001). (J. Santana Marrero, Ed.) _Sociolingüística andaluza_(15), 33, 34.


Finalmente, el doctor Mario Portilla Chaves aporta la siguiente síntesis:


> *Chorizo* ‘negocio ilícito’: de _chorizo_ ‘ratero, ladronzuelo’ (DLE) (Wagner, 1941), posiblemente una formación festiva con referencia al embutido, de _choro_ o _chori  _‘ladrón’ (Salillas, 1896: _choro_ ‘ladrón’; Besses, 1904: _choro_, _chorní_ ‘ladrón’) + _iz(o)_, del caló gitano _chori_ ‘ladrón’ (Conde, 1810: _chor_ ‘ladrón’; Borrow, 1841: _chor_ ‘ladrón’, _choro_ ‘ladrón, malo’; Rebolledo, 1909: _chori_ ‘ ladrón’), del romaní _čor_ ‘ladrón; robar’, del protoindoario _*cōrá_ ‘ladrón (m.)’ ~ _*cōrīˊ_ ‘ladrona (f.)’, de _*cōr-_ ‘robar’.
> 
> Sánscrito _chora_ (chur + a) ‘ladrón’, hindi _cōra_, _chora_ ‘ídem’, panyabí _cōra_ ‘ídem’. Sáncrito _chur_ ‘robar’, hindi _cōrānā_, _curānā_ ‘ídem’, panyabí _cōrī_ ‘ídem’.
> 
> Agüero (1996): ‘3. negocio oscuro, ilegal; fraude entre varias personas’; Quesada Pacheco (1991-2007): ‘acto de choricear’.
> 
> Portilla Chaves, M. (2019). Préstamos del romaní (Caló gitano) en el español de Costa Rica. _Káñina_, _42_(3), 117-139. Préstamos del romaní (Caló gitano) en el español de Costa Rica                             | Káñina


----------

